# Bees in RI. types?



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

no ideas?


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Looks like at least two different bees, maybe three. The middle is clearly a honeybee, Apis m. The other two could be any of the more than 4,000 native bees in North America. I'm no expert, but I don't think they're honey bees. Nice pictures!

Mmmmmmm. Modern Diner. Pawtucket.


----------



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks, I figured the 3rd one was something different. the top one was the same size as a normal honeybee so i wasnt sure if it was just a different variety. 

i still havent been to Modern.. i know.. bad local haha


----------



## Yvesrow1 (Jan 27, 2013)

google "leaf cutter bee"


----------

